# Sig P322



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

If any of you is looking at one of these all i will say is look at the reviews on it, wished i had. I bought this thing friday and took it out to shoot this morning.

Had multiple and i mean many light primer strikes where the ammo failed to go off and several jams and only locked open on last round a couple times. the reviews i seen they were having the same problems and they sent them back to sig and they didn't fix them. I registered mine and will send it back. there is no excuse for putting something this bad on the market.

I run about 400 rounds through it and no improvement. also the rear sight came loose twice even with the screw tight. you can't tighten it down really tight cause it is plastic and will strip out. also you can wiggle it with your fingers side to side even with it tightened down.

Now when it did fire it was accurate enough and after i did get it sighted in and hitting center i tried to run some drills with it. about impossible to do when you have to clear at least 5 malfunctions per mag. I gave up on that. Now if you're trying to learn to clear jams quick then it was a good day to learn. lol

I'm finding it hard to believe Sig puts out this kind of crap.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Offhand I would say you were loading the magazines wrong. Single stack magazines, Ruger, S&W, and others are kind of pull down and dump in types. The P322 magazines and Taurus TX22 magazines need to be loaded one at a time making sure you don't have a rim over rim situation. It's not hard and not that slow. I use the loader that came with the pistol or an Uplula loader. As for light strikes, I have had them with Aguila and Winchester ammunition, not so much with CCI or Remington Golden Bullet. I have read that others are complaining of a lot of light strikes also. I'm going to do some testing and if I see a pattern. If so, I'll contact Sig and see what they have to say. If you look close at these magazines you'll see the "ladder" of cartridges is no loaded properly. I like this gun a lot, but early run guns often develop problems.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I made sure the nose was up and they all were loaded right. i slowed down and tried to load them as people had said. I also used the loader that came with it. I'm no engineer but i am good at troubleshooting things and i see why the light primer strikes happen. I'll have to reply to that later it will take a bit to explain. i have some work needing done. My Taurus TX22 feeds anything and never a problem with it or a malfunction.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

OK, Here's my theory, and i have pics, you guys tell me if i have a valid point. If you see where the paper clip is pointing that is the firing pin, it has two bumps on each end and the stick out very little as you can see.

The you can see the firing pin is a good ways from where the cartridge is seated. Then you have the hammer in cocked position and fired position and then the bolt that's built into the slide.

So, that hammer has to knock the living hell out of the tiny protrusion of a firing pin to make it go all the way through to hit the primer hard enough to fire. My theory is if they made that firing pin stick out a little farther it would get enough inertia from the hammer to hit the primer harder. What do you guys think after looking at the pics? do i have a point or not? like i said i am no gunsmith but it just looks as if the firing pin was longer it would work better.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Belt Fed said:


> OK, Here's my theory, and i have pics, you guys tell me if i have a valid point. If you see where the paper clip is pointing that is the firing pin, it has two bumps on each end and the stick out very little as you can see.
> 
> The you can see the firing pin is a good ways from where the cartridge is seated. Then you have the hammer in cocked position and fired position and then the bolt that's built into the slide.
> 
> ...


I think you may be onto something. I'm going to test out different brands and see if one is more likely to misfire or not.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Probably an extra 1/16 of an inch would do it.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Belt Fed said:


> Probably an extra 1/16 of an inch would do it.


Well, my impromptu test didn't reveal anything of value. 40 rounds of CCI Mini Mag HV 36 Grain Hp's. No failures. 40 rounds Agulia Super, no failures. 40 rounds of Norma Tac .22's, no failures. 40 rounds of CCI semi-auto Quiet, one failure to fire and fired on a second hit. Virtually nothing wrong with the gun. All shots fired rapid fire. I'm happy of course, but it does nothing to show a design failure. Only ammunition not fired was the Winchester, which if I remember right, had the most failures to fire..


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I was shooting Aguila in mine, i bought a bulk pack of it. i was getting three to four malfunctions a mag, that would include Light primer strikes which accounted for the most. and stovepipes usually on the last round and failure to feed resulting in either the bullet getting bent or the case in a few.

but it run s fine in all my other 22's


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Belt Fed said:


> I was shooting Aguila in mine, i bought a bulk pack of it. i was getting three to four malfunctions a mag, that would include Light primer strikes which accounted for the most. and stovepipes usually on the last round and failure to feed resulting in either the bullet getting bent or the case in a few.
> 
> but it run s fine in all my other 22's


Checking out Sigs Talk, you are not the only one. Just have to pay attention to mine. One difference that shouldn't matter was the failure's to fire were with my Friend and the stock pistol, this last bunch were fired with a Banish Suppressor.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Top four from a Taurus TX22, bottom from the P322


----------



## etec800r (10 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> Top four from a Taurus TX22, bottom from the P322
> 
> View attachment 21681


Great info, the rounds out of the P322 do not look good.
I was looking for a 22 and bought a M&P 22 Compact right before the P322 came out. I really like Sig but the little M&P has been flawless. To be fair I have only used CCI mini mag, standard velocity and the Quiet-22. The guy who sold me the Quiet-22 predicted the 22 Compact would not cycle correctly, it works fine.
Good Luck, I hope you get it figured out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I like Sigs got 3 of them and before they came out with this one I picked up a Ruger MK4 22/45 and haven't had a bit of problems with it.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I will, never ever, never ever, never ever, never ever, never ever, never buy another sig SOUR product again. they are pure garbage and their customer service sucks. i have 3 sig products that wont work. 2 pistols and 1 air rifle and you can't get no help. they suck bad.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Belt Fed said:


> I will, never ever, never ever, never ever, never ever, never ever, never buy another sig SOUR product again. they are pure garbalge and their customer service sucks. i have 3 sig products that wont work. 2 pistols and 1 air rifle and you can't get no help. they suck bad.


My P322 lead fouled worse than anything I have seen in a couple of hundred rounds. The bullets were key holing at 30 feet. It took hours to clean the 4" barrel. Aparently it is a common problem.

Sig C/S said it was rare and they would look at it.

No they won't. It is gone and there is a real .22LR in it's place. A Ruger MKIV Target.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Belt Fed said:


> I will, never ever, never ever, never ever, never ever, never ever, never buy another sig SOUR product again. they are pure garbage and their customer service sucks. i have 3 sig products that wont work. 2 pistols and 1 air rifle and you can't get no help. they suck bad.


Well, I know your angry and I don't blame you, but I would not go as far as to say all their products suck. I own a couple, and they have been great. Now, their CS? I would not know, for I have not had to deal with them.

They are probably all beside themselves, over their big fat and juicy government/military contracts.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Belt Fed said:


>


See post # 14. I am still happy, shot the MKIV today and still love it!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

With all the .22 handguns I own the most accurate is my old Ruger MKII with the 6 7/8 inch barrel. It's also very reliable. The latest I bought was the Sig P322 and it's had it's share of problems. Luckily, it has improved a lot after four hundred rounds or so. It still suffers light strikes occasionally, mostly with Aguila ammunition. The rear sight was moving on it's own. I re-tightened it and it has held so far. Loading the magazines is not a big problem but you can get misfeeds if you're not careful. It's accurate enough for plinking but is no target pistol. I have to say the Taurus TX22 is superior in this type of handgun. The Sig does come with a threaded barrel and suppressor attachment which is nice. So does the Taurus. My S&W Compact .33 has a threaded barrel but you'll have to hunt for an adapter. As another poster said, check out the reviews before you buy. I like the Sig and will keep mine but it's not perfect. You may want a TX22 instead. It's about $100.00 cheaper too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SIG is going too broad, too fast.


----------



## phil.naegle (2 mo ago)

_Light strikes..ugh!!!! What a ridiculous pain ! I appreciate reading everyone’s comments and experiences. The photos of the firing pin and the Taurus vs p322 tell a lot ! I just bought the P322 . I was really nervous about it after reading all the different problems . Guy at the LGS said he had one and it was great . Mine will cycle everything well and no problems with that so far but light strikes are just plain ridiculous with this thing . Mostly Aquila but others as well. There is no excuse for Sig to have this problem . My 2 Tx 22’s are flawless and the new standard and if sig can’t meet or beat that standard customers should insist they do . my mp 22 and sr 22 are also flawless . _ I see people making excuses for sig … oh it’s rimfire and prone to these problems . Then why can Taurus make a gun that works? Sig needs to make a gun that is as good as their marketing hype . I am sending mine to sig and telling them I want it to run as well as a tx 22 or I want my money back.


----------

